
Show HN: Chrome to Phone via SMS - xoail
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-to-phone-via-sms/mlekffpoccoknpehkmbpleonlakchnib
======
html5web
How come it's free?

~~~
xoail
Costs are really low by matching best provider to dispatch an SMS based on
receiver's number. Plan is to keep it free until cannot afford it. If it gets
out of control, will implement nominal pricing for very high usage audience.

